# Firework Casualty



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maine....

Regards, Mike

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/nation-and-world/police-man-shoots-off-firework-from-top-of-his-head-dies


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Darwin award!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Gotta wonder what the heck the firework was! Must have been something big!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Darwin award!


My first thought as well!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Darwin award!


Yah, can't remember who, but they left all their mortars right by the launch tube, about the second one they lit set the rest off.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My second thought not to be overly mean but I hope this Darwin Award winner didn't reproduce..... As we joke at this poor young man's mistake & expense let's also remember he was some ones son, friend, who will mourn for him. Makes me think back to all of the crazy stunts I've done in my life that could or should of killed me and can say only by the grace of God go I. With age comes wisdom....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Alcohol makes one stupid.......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Alcohol makes one stupid.......


So does milk! Think about it -- most people start drinking milk when they are born--a time when the body and brain are developing the fastest, so, with all the stupid people around nowadays, stupidity has to be starting at a younger age.

Ergo, it must be milk!

Ralph

Alcohol just brings out the best stupidity in us.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Alcohol makes one stupid.......


and say many things that one soon regrets....

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Those mortars can have a h3ll of a recoil from the lifting charge (blast of gunpowder that catapults the explosive shell to altitude), he was asking to get a skull fracture just from the lifting charge, which of course can kill... the top of the skull isn't as hard as the sides, so this was stupid on many levels...

The fact that the mortar shell exploded in the tube just made it mercifully quick...

Alcohol must have been involved, almost certainly... 1 in million chance it wasn't... LOL

While I'm sorry for his family, I don't have ANY sympathy for abject galactic stupidity...

Later! OL JR


----------

